# Three's Company



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Latest WIP.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Still a WIP.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It is coming out great Susan. I rotated it for you.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry! On both accounts.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it's finished.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your Birds are wonderful. But I do have a question. The dock they are standing on ... should it not be wider where it is closer to the viewer and less wide as it goes away from the viewer? Also the size of the dock is so small as compared to the birds it makes the birds look like they are gigantic.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I also noticed problems with the dock. Not sure when I shrank it because it started much larger. Guess I got carried away with other details and not enough on that. Don't know if I can fix it now, may need to leave well enough alone.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a really good drawing.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Mind-blowing! ._.

I love your drawings :3

I don't think that dock thing it's a real problem. It's nature, life, it's not always perfect .-.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Dick and FanKi. 

Upon reflection I think the word pier or dock is misleading because the thing on which they stand is neither. It is supposed to be a little larger but not much. It is just a thin strip of concrete which juts out a long way into the water, I am not sure what it actually is, some kind of jetty maybe? :vs_worry:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's very nice Susan. Yes the base they are standing on could stand a little work in the perspective department however the actual technique and work you did on it outweighs that for me. All it really needs is widening out that left side a bit (as you are looking at it) but I wouldn't want to risk messing up the wonderful work you have done so think leaving it alone is a better option. 

Is it my eyes or did you add a brownish/yellowish tint to the bird in the forefront and the waves? They seem different color. I really love the two birds in the back. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Chanda. I agree with what you said totally. 

The two gulls are black and white, and the little guy in the front is a tan-ish color. There is actually more color in this piece but it doesn't show well in the photo.


----------

